# Sammy had a good weekend



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats! The ribbons are almost as big as him!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is awesome!! We are learning blinds now - hoping to run our first SH next spring! Maybe summer. Haha. But that's a huge accomplishment. One more to title?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations X 2!
Well worth the drive.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep, one more


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations, that's just plain awesome!! When is the next one?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The next test is early December, back to SC!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations. He wears those ribbons well


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

are you out in Cheraw? That is where I titled my dog's senior a couple years ago, too!!! Nice grounds.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--king::--king::--king::--king::--king::--king::--king::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::You_Rock_:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun: :banana::banana::banana::banana:
:banana::banana::banana::jamming::jamming:
WAY TO GO SAMMY!!!!!!!!!!!:x:x:x:x:x


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way to go Sammy - and Rita too for doing such a great job with him!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG Rita & Sammy! WOW that is a long long drive.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

